# AKC B/OB match tomorrow



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I will be driving to Appleton tomorrow for a Breed and Obedience match. I will be doing Novice Obedience and Breed with Hawk and Open Obedience with Kechara. I gotta get there real early in the morning to claim crate and grooming table space.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Best of luck to you, and safe travels. Katie and I have our first B-Match tomorrow too.  Last one to update is a rotten egg.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck to both of you!:clap2:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

1st update. Kechara just took 1st place in Open out of 3 dogs with a score of 184.5 out of a possible 200 (a 170 is a passing score)


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congrats with Open and Good luck in Novice!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Excellent Job Erin and Kechara! Good Luck with Hawkeye.  Good luck to Katie and Red as well.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on the Open leg


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Saina this is just a match so the show is held just like a real show but it's much cheaper and no legs or titles are awarded. It's basically to test your dog in a real trial situation without risking the cost of an entry fee.

Final for the day!

Hawkeye didn't do anything in breed except get a complement from the judge. He was the only breed aussie there so took Best of Breed by default.

In obedience Hawkeye took 1st place out of 12 entries with a score of 196 and High in Trial out of the Novice B class about 30 dogs were in obedience total today. He got a pretty rosette that said HIT and a bag full of toys as a prize. I am sooo proud of my dogs. and I'm glad all my hard work is paying off!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Oops I missed the "match" part of the post...my bad! Well congrats anyway, sounds like you had a good showing nonetheless.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm the rotten egg.  

Today Katie went Gr 1 in a large and competitive working Group at the Piedmont Kennel Club's Cabin Fever Match.

We got a look in BIM, but the nod went to an (ADORABLE) baby Pug.

I had many comments on the super potential of this puppy. I am very pleased with her performance. I think people will hate to see us in the catalog a few months from now.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats to you both. What wonderful accomplishments with your dogs. You should both be very proud. No pics?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Oooh, I don't know where my other post went, but Keechak, congrats, that is a good score!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga said:


> Congrats to you both. What wonderful accomplishments with your dogs. You should both be very proud. No pics?


pics should be comming tomarrow a friend of mine was there and got some shots.


----------

